# Starting over a 64



## TNHermit

Well at least it rhymes 
So thanks to banks (Countrywide,BOA) and mortgage corruption you lose your place you been getting ready for the last ten years. You have spent your life in the Colorado and Tn mts, You have a trade you took 50 years to learn the basics  and is now pretty much horse and buggy stuff. Your kids say sell all your stuff cause they don't know why you have all those garden tools. woodworking tool, mechanics stuff and books. The country is about to implode any time
Ya got no teeth (not even dentures, who needs them living alone) 

So you can hardly start over as greeter at Walmart. Looks like you get a one bedroom apt staring at a computer screen for entertainment. I usually do this while working 
What do you do


----------



## tallpines

(((HUGS)))

I'd try to avoid the one room apartment!

I'd rather find a one room shack where I could still keep some of my favorite tools and books and an animal or two.

I'd hunt around for some wood to tinker with and build stuff to sell at craft sales/flea markets.

You won't get rich doing it but at least it'd give your mind and hands something to do....something to plan for, something to give you some interaction with people, someway to show off your skills.


----------



## TNHermit

tallpines said:


> (((HUGS)))
> 
> I'd try to avoid the one room apartment!
> 
> I'd rather find a one room shack where I could still keep some of my favorite tools and books and an animal or two.
> 
> I'd hunt around for some wood to tinker with and build stuff to sell at craft sales/flea markets.
> 
> You won't get rich doing it but at least it'd give your mind and hands something to do....something to plan for, something to give you some interaction with people, someway to show off your skills.


Was my thought too. Then there is reality of finding that place  that you can afford. Seems the inexpensive place you came to 10 years ago is the new haven for GM retirees who you pay for their pensions  who want all the emities they had in the big city. So guess what happens to housing prices, taxes, and govt  :bored:


----------



## Vickie44

I discovered that what made a place attractive to me made it very unattractive to most in my area and I worked with that . I found a small abandoned house in disrepair on a farm. No one in these parts wants the smell of cows , the flies , the tractors , a shack with out many amenities that needed work just to be lived in. The rent is cheap the landlord treats me like gold and I dont plan on ever leaving . I did the work , he paid for materials . The place suits me and he gets income every month . I have been here two + yrs and am very happy .


----------



## InvalidID

Well, if you have to move to somewhere, I'd likely move somewhere out of the way. The further out you go, the cheaper it gets.


----------



## TNHermit

InvalidID said:


> Well, if you have to move to somewhere, I'd likely move somewhere out of the way. The further out you go, the cheaper it gets.


Dude
I'm in the mountains on a dead end road. 15 miles from town. I know all of the five cars that come down this road LOL. Hasn't been a house built here for 10 years I been here. Don't know where I could go, buy a place and make enough to pay for it. Would love to go back to the mountains in Colorado but they have been ruined by Hollywood and no money there.
Lot of people think they are safe are in for big surprises


----------



## InvalidID

Then I suggest Maine. If you live out of the way up there it's pretty dang cheap. Also, plenty of Yuppies come up to the coast and LOVE handcrafted items.


----------



## fordy

....................Were I in your situation , I'd spend the time looking for a small tract of land , maybe 2 to 5 acres or so , where the owner would carry the note ! If you can afford $400 a month for rent surely you can find a small tract . I'd use every free minute too preparing myself for the Move ! , fordy


----------



## InvalidID

fordy said:


> ....................Were I in your situation , I'd spend the time looking for a small tract of land , maybe 2 to 5 acres or so , where the owner would carry the note ! If you can afford $400 a month for rent surely you can find a small tract . I'd use every free minute too preparing myself for the Move ! , fordy


 I second this. Something with a small outbuilding or something similar would be nice to store my stuff, or even live in for a short time while I got situated.


----------



## Nevada

fordy said:


> ....................Were I in your situation , I'd spend the time looking for a small tract of land , maybe 2 to 5 acres or so , where the owner would carry the note ! If you can afford $400 a month for rent surely you can find a small tract . I'd use every free minute too preparing myself for the Move ! , fordy


You know, that's exactly what I did 5 years ago. In 2006 I came to the revelation that there was nothing the government could do to avoid a financial melt-down. I announced here at HT that I was leaving Las Vegas to buy an inexpensive parcel of land where I intended to build a small home with pocket money that I could use as a depression shelter.

I found inexpensive land just outside of Elko, located in the NE corner of Nevada. During the summer of 2007 I built my home with pocket money. I moved-in mid November, just before winter set-in. Here is what it looked like when I moved-in.










It was insulated and heated, but it had no kitchen. I used a propane camp stove I got at Walmart, and an ice chest to keep perishables in. I used snow to keep food cold during the winter.

In was an interesting life, and I shared the experience with a woman in her 80s.

The real trick was in obtaining land inexpensively. As it happened, I was a land vendor at eBay at the time. I had a way of obtaining parcels for a few hundred dollars, then selling them at eBay for a good profit. I got a 2-acre parcel once that was next door to power, close to pavement, and in a dedicated subdivision with utility & street rights-of-way. I decided to keep it.

It was small, but it was warm & mortgage-free.


----------



## TNHermit

All these small places are nice. But I have to take in consideration I have several thousand board ft of lumber. Probably 20 logs laying waiting to be sawed or burnt. A 30 x60 shop full of tools. 23 vintage dirt bikes to restore. A 10 x12 full of garden tools including tiller. Yard equipment. Plus a wall 8x24' full of books. A 19 x24 garage full of mechanics tools with 4 rolling chests. 7 24in wide by 6ft tall custom tool storage cabinets, 7 reproduction tool chests, What can I say I design and build stuff that is who I am. 
Over 400 jars of canned food, two refrigerators, two freezers, And all the furniture I have .6 wood stoves. axes ,chain saws. If it has anything to do with wood I have it 
All of which will have to be put in storage. NOT a good Idea to be 20 miles away from it every time I want something. Oh yea a 8x16 car hauler and 7x14 enclosed trailer. Actually have a tiny apartment in the trailer. use to stay in when I went on jobs that were to far from motel or too expensive to stay in. Stove bed shower desk table clothes storage sinks. LOL It all folds up one way or the other. Took me a year to design and build it it  Plus cabinets down both sides and the middle to hold the tools.


----------



## Nevada

TNHermit said:


> All these small places are nice. But I have to take in consideration I have several thousand board ft of lumber. Probably 20 logs laying waiting to be sawed or burnt. A 30 x60 shop full of tools. 23 vintage dirt bikes to restore. A 10 x12 full of garden tools including tiller. Yard equipment. Plus a wall 8x24' full of books. A 19 x24 garage full of mechanics tools with 4 rolling chests. 7 24in wide by 6ft tall tool storage cabinets, over 400 jars of canned food, two refrigerators, two freezers, And all the furniture I have
> built  All of which will have to be put in storage. NOT a good Idea to be 20 miles away from it every time I want something. Oh yea a 8x16 car hauler and 7x14 enclosed trailer. Actually have a tiny apartment in the trailer. use to stay in when I went on jobs that were to far from motel or too expensive to stay in. Stove bed shower desk table clothes storage sinks. LOL It all folds up one way or the other. Took me a year to design and build it it  Plus cabinets down both sides and the middle to hold the tools.


Sounds more like you are moving than starting over.


----------



## TNHermit

Nevada said:


> Sounds more like you are moving than starting over.


Well Im moving ( I was pretty serious about homesteading. I seldom had to go to town and could build ,fix, or anything of that type myself. Didn 't have to depend on anyone. People don't like that.) and then have to start over to build a business making things everyone likes but no one can afford.


----------



## fordy

TNHermit said:


> All these small places are nice. But I have to take in consideration I have several thousand board ft of lumber. Probably 20 logs laying waiting to be sawed or burnt. A 30 x60 shop full of tools. 23 vintage dirt bikes to restore. A 10 x12 full of garden tools including tiller. Yard equipment. Plus a wall 8x24' full of books. A 19 x24 garage full of mechanics tools with 4 rolling chests. 7 24in wide by 6ft tall custom tool storage cabinets, 7 reproduction tool chests, What can I say I design and build stuff that is who I am.
> Over 400 jars of canned food, two refrigerators, two freezers, And all the furniture I have .6 wood stoves. axes ,chain saws. If it has anything to do with wood I have it
> All of which will have to be put in storage. NOT a good Idea to be 20 miles away from it every time I want something. Oh yea a 8x16 car hauler and 7x14 enclosed trailer. Actually have a tiny apartment in the trailer. use to stay in when I went on jobs that were to far from motel or too expensive to stay in. Stove bed shower desk table clothes storage sinks. LOL It all folds up one way or the other. Took me a year to design and build it it  Plus cabinets down both sides and the middle to hold the tools.



.......................One Word.....................Army Tents.........Heavy Duty.....Big Fffing Mess Tents . It maynot fit your mental conceptual image of proper storage but , it'll Do , until you can reconstruct your shop and various other storage buildings . Given your age , I'd think you might want to hold an auction and turn a bunch of your Stuff into cash ! Ya can't take IT witcha , so lighten up yer load and make the journey a lot easier . , fordy:drum:


----------



## SFM in KY

It's difficult/tricky to find or arrange but sometimes it's possible to find a situation on an established farm/ranch where you could exchange basic 'caretaking' for a place to life and maybe shop space.

I know one family locally that had that kind of situation with a retired man, they had a trailer on the farm, they both worked full time so he was there when they weren't, husband was a trucker and gone for days at a time and when he was gone, Bill filled in with livestock chores.

There were a couple of situations similar in MT where I grew up as well ... cabin or bunkhouse ... basically a roof over someone's head in exchange for caretaking, light chores or an extra pair of hands for the two-people jobs.

Right now we have a 30-something couple living in their travel trailer here on the farm while they work on getting the 4 acres they bought adjoining our place livable. They both work full time so it's slow going but they pay utilities and help where they can.

It certainly can be tricky to arrange and is usually 'word of mouth' more than through any kind of advertising.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

I agree with SFM. If you can find a way to store the bulk of your tools, etc. and be able to travel there are lots of places for someone without ties to land for a while or a longer while. I know someone that has been able to live in some nice places in exchange for whatever. Like fixing a place to get it ready to sell, house setting while the owner is away for the winter or even for years, etc.

Use your trailer as a work shop or place to live when needed. There are web sites that are for people that want people to stay or people that want to stay at places. Some required physical work, other mostly just the presence of someone on the property and small routine things like bringing in the mail and paying bills on time. I will try to find the ones I saw.


----------



## Tabitha

Store stuff in an army tent? We have a neighbour up the road half a mile, who moved a container beside his building site, We kept an eye on it as good as we could, when he was gone. One day we came to check on things and the doors were pryed open, pad locks cut, and his stuff gone.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

Did you see this?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=413105


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

> Looking for the right person to stay long-term, who can help us care for our animals when we go away, and be integrally involved with organic vegetable gardening. We have a VERY SMALL, VERY RUSTIC cabin, better for one person, but two is possible. Running water and electricity, outside compost toilet, shower/tub is on the porch, wood stove for heating. Ample downed trees on property for firewood. We supply electricity and hot water, caretaker provides propane for cooking. Internet available in nearby building. Near Smoky Mountains and rafting, one hour 10 minutes from Asheville and one hour from Knoxville. Peaceful, quiet remote setting. Available now. Need commitment through April 2012, but prefer long-term. Possible payment for work on an as-need basis, but no regular salary. Prefer individual or couple with horse experience, but priority would be someone with passion for organic gardening.



http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/2551296296.html


----------



## ceresone

Theres a co around here that seels land on a contract to buy--cheap payments-lots of the land is rough--but I know of one lady that bought a few acres, and a ready built shed--she has her wood stove, beds, lives quite comfortable-with her cell phone, etc.--and we're not terrible far from tennessee. (Woods and Waters)


----------



## Nevada

Low-budget real estate isn't a bad idea. Cheap property is the silver lining of the recession. If price was the #1 priority I would be looking in the Michigan rust belt, in the lower peninsula from Detroit to Flint. Prices are outrageously low in that region. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Flint_MI#/sortby-1

A budget of a few thousand might get you something you can live with.


----------



## TheMartianChick

I'm sorry to hear that things are in flux, TnHermit. Have you tried this company?

http://www.ozarkland.com/

They handle the financing in-house and some of the parcels already have structures on them. With your skills, you would probably do quite well. Now, you might have to sell some of that lumber since it would be hard to haul, but it might be a win-win situation.


----------



## Txrider

I bought my 11 acres in central Texas and pay $500 a month... That's with a decent 2 story barn, a truck container for additional storage, small cabin, water well and septic..

Right now there's a boom in that 2000 houses just burned up a couple of months ago.. Anyone who can swing a hammer will have work for a couple years.

Places are out there..


----------



## suitcase_sally

Nevada said:


> During the summer of 2007 I built my home with pocket money. I moved-in mid November, just before winter set-in. Here is what it looked like when I moved-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was small, but it was warm & mortgage-free.


Gotta have trees!


----------



## Nevada

suitcase_sally said:


> Gotta have trees!


I planted 3 apple trees in the front of the cottage, but I didn't stay there long enough for them to create any shade to speak of.


----------



## Karen

I'd try to get something just to get by for 2 years until you can collect social security. After that, besides the social security you could work your trade and end up pretty well off if you remain debt-free.

Another option, what about renting some land that's remote and getting a Lowes or Home Depot storage building to convert into a home? There are tons of pics and ideas on the web about people who have done so. Or see about an old cheap RV that might not run to put on the property. If you get land to rent that is isolated and the crime rate is low, you could easily get by with tents or tarp set-ups for your storage items. It may take a lot of trips to get all your stuff there, but it's certainly do-able and, thankfully, you have the transportation to do it.

You also may have to face a really hard look at your situation and realize you may not be able to live in the area you want or keep all the things you have. But think of that as only temporary. Once you have the additional SS income coming in, things will get better. Downsizing isn't easy and it's heartbreaking, but sometimes it's necessary just get settled in until the situation improves.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0

We are across the mountains but if you need somewhere to store your stuff,feel free to PM us.


----------



## jwal10

TNHermit said:


> Well Im moving.


How are you doing? Found anything? I downsized to a small cottage, have a garden and am close to everything. No worries. A lot here costs about $11,000 with water and septic. Son just bought one. He is building a 16'x24', 1-1/2 story cabin with loft bedroom, doing most himself. He will have $15,000 in that with a small garage attached for a workshop. Hope something works out for you....James


----------

